# Photos?



## rejohnson53 (Sep 13, 2009)

Hi all,

So a family friend has asked my to paint some fish for her on a wall. I was wondering if anyone wanted to "donate" some pictures of their lovely bettas so I can use them as references. I've seen so many wonderful pictures here that I thought I'd ask (I don't like to use other people's photos without permission).

Thanks guys


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Lol, I'm sure you'll find PLENTY of volunteers. Here's my Bliss 










Tell me if you need any "action shots" x3


----------



## TigerLily (Sep 17, 2009)

Here's a shot of one of my older fish, I always thought he had nice colors. Maybe that would work well for painting.


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

My all time favorite picture of Winston:


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

My Spiri boy.


----------



## ashleyy (Sep 10, 2010)

Without his bloated stomach, of course... lol...


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

Sure! 

Some pics of Gabe before he ruined his tail :frustrated:

























Feel free to browse through my flickr to see any other photos:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157624876434103/


----------



## Adastra (Jun 18, 2010)

I tried to pick more dynamic looking poses--the consequence being a failure to focus completely in some areas, lol.


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

Adastra I absolutely LOVE that second picture! He's got a bit of attitude to him lol


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

Oh, what the hey. Might as well offer up Freed despite his plain-ness. 










His tail's much longer now, and that little red spot is now a pretty streak but I don't have any pictures - the little boob just doesn't stop moving.


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Whiskey when I first got him. He doesn't look remotely the same:









I always thought this one was just neat. Tango!









One more Tango


----------



## rejohnson53 (Sep 13, 2009)

Oh wow, such beautiful photos! You guys are the best


----------



## Waterbottle2 (Sep 8, 2010)

you guys make me jealous  everyone has lovely fish and I agree adastra on your second photo your fish looks like hes royalty with an attitude


----------

